# ick?



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

I have a cloudy white spot on 1 of my feeders should i feed him to the p's or not if not what should i do with him. I will feel bad flushing him down alive


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

i had the same thing...i took him out immediately and flushed him its just a feeder...its not worth giving your p's any kind of diseases


----------



## 808homegrown (Sep 4, 2003)

don't feel bad, it's better to lose a feeder than a p... btw, i don't flush, i jsut throw those guys away...


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

i left him in there all last night should i flush all of the feaders does it spread? i dont wanna risk the chance just over a 1.11 cents


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

You wouldn't pick a "healthy" fish from a tank with some sick fishes at a LFS... so why feed what appears to be "healthy" feeders when some that came with it are sick? I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

should i flush em all?


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Why can't you quarantine them? All it takes is a bucket (a 10 gallon tank would be better), no decorations or gravel, a sponge filter, and an airpump. Change the water every other day, feed them a good flake food, and, in this case, treat with QuickCure. Keep them for at least a week before feeding. You should quarantine all feeders before you feed them to your fish anyway.


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

i have a 10 gallon but no air pump or sponge filter. And i dont have quick care? i should do this for a week before feeding them.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

rbp3rbp3 said:


> i should do this for a week before feeding them.


 Yep... at LEAST a week, preferably 2 weeks to take into account the life cycle of different parasites. If you are going to do frequent water changes (daily), you won't even need to add a sponge filter (although some type of filtration would be better), just an airstone and a pump to keep the water from going stagnant.


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

nah im junning a junoiur wisper and another thing that pushes 110 out but im gonna unplug 1 i think there causing stress. I usually just run the 110.But i broke up some of my pellets i give to my piranhas and gave them some normal tropical flakes tomarrow i will do another water change


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

better to flush him then one of your p's goin byebye.


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

he's not in the tank with the piranhas he is in another besides im gonna wate like 2 weeks. plus that would clog the toilet flushing them all alive. Gota give the poor buggers a chance


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

good luck!


----------

